

Ask HN: How would u reassure that a convo w/ u isn't a waste of time? - ssylee

I read from literature that important people hate having their time wasted (it's worth more than anything else). If you have something to contribute that's of use to both you and the person you're trying to talk to, how would you reassure that this fear will not happen for them?<p>Thanks in advance!
======
lygaret
I'd start with using full words, and not "chat" speak. I don't mean to pick on
you, but if you wanted to take some of my time to discuss something, and you
sent me an email that had a subject line like your title here, it would be
marked spam almost immediately.

Even if english isn't your first language, it's not that hard to not sound
like you're a waste of time off the bat.

~~~
ssylee
I'd love to use full words, but feared to run out of character space in the
title. Otherwise, I would've used full words.

